# Favorite Stripping tool for 1/0 welding cable ?



## Cr2348455 (May 2, 2021)

Hi everyone,
Please advise as to which cable stripper to purchase. 
I would like it to be easy to use and doesn’t cut any copper wire strands. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Boswell (May 2, 2021)

For large diameter cable, I use a razor knife and do not cut all the way through the insulation. not too hard with a little practice. Then break the remaining insulation by bending the wire at the cut point or using lineman's pliers to pull, separate the remaining insulation.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 2, 2021)

X2 on the razor knife. Has always worked well for me on larger wire up to 2/0. Mike



Boswell said:


> I use a razor knife and do not cut all the way through the insulation.


----------



## General Zod (May 2, 2021)

x3 razor/box cutter tool.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (May 2, 2021)

The other trick is to bend the wire so the insulation is under tension, then stroke the knife across it. The cut will propagate into the tight area.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cr2348455 (May 2, 2021)

_Thank you all for your replies. 
Time to practice on some cable. _


----------

